# MINOURA RDA 850 - Indoor Heimtrainer



## Subraid (2. Februar 2008)

*Minoura "RDA-850 Remote Inter Rim" Hometrainer mit Fernbedienung - aktuelle Ausführung*

Neu, optisch und technisch einwandfrei

Einzigartiger Hometrainer mit Kraftübertragung auf die Felge via Gummirollen.
Kein Reifenwechsel bei MTBs, kein Reifenverschleiss!
Neu mit 40% kleinerer Bremseinheit und noch leiser.
Magnetbremse 7-stufig.
Widerstand vom Lenker aus einstellbar.

Technische Details:
- Mehr Stabilität durch größeren Rohrquerschnitt
- Für Rennrad und Mountainbike geeignet
- 7-fach Magnetwiderstand, vom Lenker aus verstellbar
- Schnellspanner im Lieferumfang enthalten

Neupreis ca. 230,- Euro.


----------

